# Cichlid blow out plus 55 gallon tank



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Amazing selection of healthy Cichlids that are fed, spirulina, cichlid pellets and veggies.
i have:

1X red zebra- dominant male 4" $7
1X labeotropheus fulleborni- male 4" $15
2X albino zebras m/f 3.5" $10/2
2X convict pairs 3"and 4"pair $10/ pair
1X parrot fish male 4.5" $20
3X pearlmutt group-1m2f- 2-4" $25/all- $10 each
1X yellowlab female proven 3" $5
1X kribensis male proven 4" $5
1X f1 blue dolphin 2.5" $8
5+ random 1-3" hap.ali, blue zebra...... $5/1 -$15/all

50 other 1.5" fry for sale many species.
also have the 55 gal tank with gravel and hides(nothing else) 40$

call me leave a message, or call after 4 p.m to talk to me 416-609-9944


----------

